# Floors And Walls Vibrate When We Walk



## twincse

I need some help please. 

The floors and walls shake and vibrate a lot whenever someone walks in my house. Also, I am noticing cracks in several areas of the home where the walls meet the ceilings. It appears to me that something is settling or something. 

I own a ranch stlye home in WI with a full basement. It is a Wausau modular home with wooden joists, built in the late 60's. 

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Tom


----------



## inspectorD

Sounds like undersized joists.
Get a couple of 2x4s and put them under the center of the joists to the basement floor below to see if this helps. It will.
Then look into adding some joists along side the existing ones(sistering joists) or installing a beam. 
A book at the library or a local contractor will be able to give you some more ideas.

Depending how many obstacles are in the way, pipes, wiring and duct-work will decide which course you take. Someone has already posted in the walls section something similar with pictures I believe.

This is common on older houses..the more weight we add to our homes the more they sink, creak sag and just age.


----------



## Square Eye

Bridging (blocks) between the joists helps more than people think.
If the blocks are as wide as the joists, and cut to fit tightly, it leaves almost no room for deflection. The load will be ditributed to the surrounding joists and it often will stop shaky rattling when you walk across the floor.

No guarantees, but well worth trying.


----------



## twincse

Hey you guys-thanks a lot for the quick and thoughtful responses. I'm glad I found this site. Thanks again. Tom


----------

